

New Facebook 404 page (Feel free to enjoy the nothingness for a minute) - bilalhusain
http://www.facebook.com/4oh4

======
sohn5
The same?

~~~
zgryw
Probably as with all things, they need a while to rollout it to everybody.
Even error pages. That actually sound a bit funny.

